# Termites what treament is better?



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Skip the bait station skam, totaly a rip off.


----------



## jjrbus (Aug 28, 2009)

Read the warranty, Better yet spend some time reading this forum. Warranty leaves a lot to be desired! JIm


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

That property damage warranty is a joke.
First thing they do is say it's old damage or it was hidden damage and it's not covered.
How would you ever prove what's old and new damage?
I used to be a licenced exterminator and had to deal with all the big guys all the time.
I never once heard them fess up and pay for any damage.


----------



## earni (May 15, 2013)

Thank you guys for replying.
Well i read about terminix online mix reviews about them. but my wife insist them so i was just confuse!


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

And what would see know about them except they spend millions on ads?
Check out a web site called Pis*ed off consumers.
You fill in the blank.
I would go with a smaller local company every time. They have more to loose if they do not give great customer service.
http://www.consumeraffairs.com/homeowners/terminix.html

A simple Bing search brought on Terminex complaints brought up a few hundred.


----------



## NitrNate (May 27, 2010)

there are two basic termite treatments, termidor (fipronil) and prestige (imidacloprid). which one works better is up for debate. you can find generics of both now that are a lot cheaper. termidor has a generic called taurus sc and premise has a generic called dominion 2L.

i use dominion 2L, it's cheap and it works for all wood-boring insects. gotta be careful with the stuff and you need to spray a lot of it, so buy a 5-gallon or larger sprayer. i get a bottle for about $28 and it will do around the foundation of my whole house and then some.


----------



## NitrNate (May 27, 2010)

no matter what company you call (if you decide not to DIY), they all use basically the same products. they must mix it right (proper concentration), apply it right and use the right amount in the right areas. most of the shoddy work is in the piss poor application of the product, or using a lot less (or lower concentration) to save them money and make more money off you, the homeowner.


----------



## miamicuse (Nov 13, 2011)

I have used Terminix at one property for tenting.

I wasn't too impressed. Two problems.

#1: The person who showed up to assess the situation and give you estimate is a salesman. He's there to sell. The problem solving aspect seems to be secondary to him. He really wants you to do the add on warranty. The person who showed up later to perform the tenting is a different person. That guy is nicer and seem more knowledgeable. They apparently haven't talked to each other. So things the salesman told me doesn't transfer to the other guy. Case in point, I have a row of hedges in front of the house a total of 40' of hedge about shoulder height. They are planted close to the house and the sales guy told me no problem, they won't be affected. The guy who came later told me "what? no? they need to go", he covered the hedges inside the tent, and they died.

#2: Two years later, the saw dust came back around the same spot. I called them, they came and did spot treatment, sprayed a few wood shelves. I asked them, shouldn't you retent? They said no, no retent needed because we only see a few spots of termite pellets in this one closet. I said, but two years ago, I called you guys, and I had the exact same symptoms, a few spots in this closet. The guy who came out said "wow, if you have these few spots in this closet, I guaran-damn-tee you have it all over your house. Termites in Miami is fact of life, if I were you and want peace of mind, I'll tent and get rid of it 100% no worries, and sleep better at night!" So now wouldn't you draw the same conclusion and guaran-damn-tee me that I have it all over AGAIN?


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

terminix usually is $$$$$. Call a local pest guy with good reviews/recomended by local pest chemical house.


----------

